#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What can one expect out of Sri Lankan movie industry?

## subasan

How was and how is Sri Lankan movie industry? Is there any noticeable movies or directors in the current generation? Can you suggest some good local SL movies?

----------


## Karikaalan

> How was and how is Sri Lankan movie industry? Is there any noticeable movies or directors in the current generation? Can you suggest some good local SL movies?


Recently I watched the trailer of "according to Mathew". It was good looking. Sri Lankan cinema has been always shining in international film festivals . I like the art films by prasanna vithanage. Recently watched hogana pokkuna which was also impressive. Next year there will be some good Tamil films following komali kings.

----------


## subasan

> Recently I watched the trailer of "according to Mathew". It was good looking. Sri Lankan cinema has been always shining in international film festivals . I like the art films by prasanna vithanage. Recently watched hogana pokkuna which was also impressive. Next year there will be some good Tamil films following komali kings.


I find the trailer fascinating too. Can you share some links where I can watch these movies?

----------

